
A command launcher for Chrome and Firefox - tomasy
https://oksteward.com/
======
sp332
On the main page: "evoke" should be "invoke".

This reminds me of the old Ubiquity addon for Firefox. Was that an inspiration
or is this something different?

~~~
tomasy
Thanks, I will correct it soon. This extension was inspired by Alfred on
MacOS.I vaguely heard about Ubiquity addon, but I haven't used it.

